# Hobo Cruiser thread: Best of junk, rotten, glued or taped, etc. together, fit for a trash can Cruisers



## Jeff54 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ran across this C/L ad for $25 today and thinking: "Man, that's the ultimate rotten crap that homeless, Hobo's and drunks and or addicts on the streets and in citywide Bike trails or water ways and bridges, etc......"

Junk Hobo head turners:
I'm electing this one: New tubes maybe, clean no more than grips and seat,  Lube it up and You're Hobo cruising in a minute.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 24, 2020)

His bike...



Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Dec 24, 2020)

That is so cool it's disgusting. Like one of those things you can't un-see.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 24, 2020)

That is so disgusting it's cool .  That thing has been places you don't want to visit


----------



## Oilit (Dec 24, 2020)

Could that greenish tint be mold?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 24, 2020)

There's just no ............................words  Don't look at it........................bad things will happen


----------



## rustyjones (Jan 8, 2021)

Where is one of those gross, fuzzy seat covers when you need one?!!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 8, 2021)

It will require a weekly shampooing.


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 8, 2021)




----------

